# IVF at Origin after clomid



## kate z (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi everyone

i just had my first appointment at Origin ( AMH and SA)- the only thing i am worrying about is i had intended to finish up my last couple of cycles on clomid then start IVF the next cycle , but now wondering if they will want me to take a break between clomid and IVF. The reason im not keen is i have AF after a clomid cycle but not on my own at the mo. Any ideas? 

Cheers 

Kate xx


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Kate - sorry I can't help but I suppose the best thing is to explain this to Origin to put your mind at rest.  Maybe they will give you something else to bring on an AF then start treatment but I am afraid I don't know.

Why not pop on to NI Girls thread and someone should be able to answer your question.


----------

